
Please tell me you don't write if true equals true - prjseal
http://www.codeshare.co.uk/blog/please-tell-me-you-dont-write-if-true-equals-true/
======
anc84
Please don't spam your site like that (and with multiple accounts...).

~~~
noja
Proof:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=codeshare&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=codeshare&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastMonth&type=story)

~~~
piess
I'm sorry. I'm logged in on different devices. Messed up at the beginning when
I first joined. Can't remember password for prjseal one. I'm signed to that
automatically at work. I will continue with this piess account and won't
repost links. Am I allowed to share new posts from my blog that I think you
will find interesting? Please help as I'm new. I'm not a spammer,
intentionally.

------
Piskvorrr
Fair point, but IMNSHO for a different reason: it brings an unnecessary risk
of writing "if (isValid = true)" \- and _now_ you're in trouble ;)

~~~
piess
I just got what you are saying. Yes you would be setting the value in that
case instead of checking it. Very dangerous territory.

